# Gemmy Halloween 2020



## PumpkinPrincette (Jul 2, 2018)

I am really loving that skull with the wilting roses! That's pretty different and spookily beautiful!


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

I'm hoping Gemmy starts selling more items at Menards and Spirit this year I also hope they come out with a new Michael Myers animatronic.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

So they're doing a Pumpkin King with a Christmas soundtrack that doesn't even look like Jack's Pumpkin King? How did they not get the licensing for the look but got the licensing for the music?

Color me confused.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

It’s not entirely clear what they are. They can be found on a channel called “P’tit Clown” which mostly has Sunstar items (Gemmy’s distributor/sister company). Many other things can be found on the channel below:

Channel here:
P'tit Clown


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Here’s some other new items currently on the Jmarcus site


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I really like the skull with the wilting roses. It's different.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Agree with everyone on the skull. It’s totally different. Can see that in a haunted motel or even attached to a tombstone. Neat prop.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Gemmy really needs to step up their game as far as lifesize. The smaller props look interesting.I do think this year however nothing new will be great because of the current situation not a normal year.


----------



## NomadMik (Jun 17, 2016)

Yes the skull with the roses is indeed the best. 💀 🌹 🥀


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

One could say the skull with roses is a remake of sorts of the older Gemmy one:


----------



## Night Frights (Jul 23, 2010)

RCIAG said:


> So they're doing a Pumpkin King with a Christmas soundtrack that doesn't even look like Jack's Pumpkin King? How did they not get the licensing for the look but got the licensing for the music?
> Color me confused.


My thoughts exactly. (scratches head)


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

The Pumpkin King could have been an amazing 3rd licensed NBC animatronic by Gemmy, if only they got the rights for Jack's Pumpkin King appearance.  The Christmas-related song would be much more fitting then, just like the original Jack's Christmas phrases.

I think the Clown on the little tricycle is pretty unique as well, despite how many clowns there already are by other companies this year. He just seems kind of slow and unstable in the video which concerns me about his quality. 

The new Scarecrow looks pretty interesting too! I wish he did more than the head tilting since Sunstar has made a scarecrow that does the exact same thing in the past, but I like his face. It's hard to tell for sure, but is it Gemmy and not Sunstar? It looks like it has a metal base which I've never seen Sunstar use.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

CCdalek said:


> The new Scarecrow looks pretty interesting too! I wish he did more than the head tilting since Sunstar has made a scarecrow that does the exact same thing in the past, but I like his face. It's hard to tell for sure, but is it Gemmy and not Sunstar? It looks like it has a metal base which I've never seen Sunstar use.


The sitting Gemmy one from a couple years ago has the same movement and a metal body frame:


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

ghostbust99 said:


> The sitting Gemmy one from a couple years ago has the same movement and a metal body frame:


Oh yeah! So this is pretty much a standing version of that one, with darker phrases and a creepier appearance.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

CCdalek said:


> Oh yeah! So this is pretty much a standing version of that one, with darker phrases and a creepier appearance.


Yeah basically it is. I’ve received word that the Scarecrow and Clown are confirmed Gemmy. The Pumpkin Man, Skull with Roses, and the Jumping Spider are Sunstar however.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

Gosh... Gemmy has gone so downhill recently. This year (I'd assume) is going to be their worst. I feel it. They just don't care anymore and are only in it for the money. I don't even want to say "that's okay" or "that looks cool." They don't, imo. It's all garbage that fills the market nowadays. I regret buying a lot of newer items. I may end up selling them.

I mean, come on Gemmy! Seriously?


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

Cheap remakes are the only things that (kind of) keep them running.

































And, for the 3rd year, they are bringing back this stupid werewolf.
























Give us something new!


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

JTAHaunts said:


> And, for the 3rd year, they are bringing back this stupid werewolf.
> 
> View attachment 729718
> View attachment 729719
> ...


I’ve said it before and I’ll say it again, anything Lowe’s sells or brings back is their own doing, not Gemmy’s. Lowe’s is the reason the werewolf (and most likely the witch too) is back for the third time this year. 

Gemmy has basically become a bullied child due to retailers modifications and requests. They don’t stand up for themselves and fight for things to be the best they can be anymore.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

That's what I mean by "they don't care." They never fight for anything good to come out. It's Gemmy's fault for the disregard of quality, though.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

ghostbust99 said:


> I’ve said it before and I’ll say it again, anything Lowe’s sells or brings back is their own doing, not Gemmy’s. Lowe’s is the reason the werewolf (and most likely the witch too) is back for the third time this year.
> 
> Gemmy has basically become a bullied child due to retailers modifications and requests. They don’t stand up for themselves and fight for things to be the best they can be anymore.


To me, it appears that Gemmy has become a reclusive company. It's sad what they've been reduced to. As a child, I was mesmerized whenever I went to Walmart, Garden Ridge, Lowes, etc. and being amazed by Gemmy's life sizes and inflatables. Back then, their life sizes were the best produced. Good effort went into the costumes, voice acting, and overall general appearance of the characters. Dr. Shivers, Donna, Graves, Zultan, Vigor, the witches, and others were given their own unique personalities. Also, the figures were anatomically correct in terms of size and height. Nowadays with most life sizes, you can tell it's a pole covered in fabric. Another good thing is that they required minimal setup and easy storage, as oppose to Crazy Create and Seasonal Visions.

Back to my earlier point, it's sad what Gemmy's been reduced to. They're no longer the trendsetter. Their life sizes and inflatables are now garbage, they release the same items, albeit with different color schemes, they main focus is lighting(which several other companies have copied), and they rehash ideas from companies like Hallmark and Tekky. It's sad. Back in 2017, I had high hopes for them. Now, I don't know.

@ghostbust99, is it true that Gemmy deleted most of their social media account several years back because people were calling them out for the quality of their products?


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> @ghostbust99, is it true that Gemmy deleted most of their social media account several years back because people were calling them out for the quality of their products?


Yes it’s true. There’s still a Gemmy Facebook page but upon looking at its posts it’s clear that it was fan made by someone years ago.

The only social media accounts Gemmy has left are YouTube, Instagram and Pinterest. They rarely post much on YouTube anymore (most of what you see is from the Gemmy archive which is run by a friend of mine). They rarely post on Instagram either and they usually won’t respond on there unless it’s about stuff they currently make.


----------



## DarthRevanAvner (May 9, 2020)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> Here's a video of some new things from Gemmy/Sunstar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does the witch look like does anyone have a picture?


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

DarthRevanAvner said:


> What does the witch look like does anyone have a picture?


Here's two screenshots that I took of her from a video at the JMarcus booth at the 2020 Halloween and Party Expo. It's not know as to what she does, nor if she will be produced this year.


----------



## DarthRevanAvner (May 9, 2020)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> Here's a video of some new things from Gemmy/Sunstar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Midwest_Mystical said:


> Here's two screenshots that I took of her from a video at the JMarcus booth at the 2020 Halloween and Party Expo. It's not know as to what she does, nor if she will be produced this year.
> View attachment 729852
> View attachment 729853


She looks interesting I wonder what her phrases would have been. Personally I want Gemmy to remake the sassy witch that was released from 2013-2014


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

DarthRevanAvner said:


> She looks interesting I wonder what her phrases would have been. Personally I want Gemmy to remake the sassy witch that was released from 2013-2014


Yes, she's one of favorite life sizes of this year so far. Generally, I love witches. Her hands are same ones for other Gemmy and even Seasonal Visions items. There's a good possibility that she might be Sunstar, Gemmy's sister company, but I'm not sure. 

Hopefully, she's produced this year. It's kind of hard to tell where she would be sold. She might be at Lowe's this year, which means that Gemmy is not doing a latex witch this year. As for phrases, they might be reused phrases from earlier props, or something new. I wish that I could be more help to you. @ghostbust99 or @JTAHaunts might know more about her.

I'm not sure if Gemmy would bring back the Sassy Witch. Your best bet would be looking on eBay or Facebook Marketplace.


----------



## DarthRevanAvner (May 9, 2020)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> Yes, she's one of favorite life sizes of this year so far. Generally, I love witches. Her hands are same ones for other Gemmy and even Seasonal Visions items. There's a good possibility that she might be Sunstar, Gemmy's sister company, but I'm not sure.
> 
> Hopefully, she's produced this year. It's kind of hard to tell where she would be sold. She might be at Lowe's this year, which means that Gemmy is not doing a latex witch this year. As for phrases, they might be reused phrases from earlier props, or something new. I wish that I could be more help to you. @ghostbust99 or @JTAHaunts might know more about her.
> 
> I'm not sure if Gemmy would bring back the Sassy Witch. Your best bet would be looking on eBay or Facebook Marketplace.


I had the 2014 version of the sassy witch, and I returned her when she was perfectly fine (I was quite young when I did that). It's been one of my biggest regrets. I wish I hadn't returned her. I didn't know at the time that those props would become so rare.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

I’m not too sure if Lowe’s will sell her. I’m pretty sure someone told me there weren’t enough plugs at the expo so none of the Gemmy lifesizes there were turned on including Jason.

We do know what Jason does however. I think going by the images of her, the witch most likely had head movement and her eyes and spell book lit up. The face looks like hard plastic and not latex.

I do hope someone ends up selling her as witches are my favorite monster and I love witch props in general (the original Gemmy cauldron Witch has been my favorite prop since she came out).


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

DarthRevanAvner said:


> I had the 2014 version of the sassy witch, and I returned her when she was perfectly fine (I was quite young when I did that). It's been one of my biggest regrets. I wish I hadn't returned her. I didn't know at the time that those props would become so rare.


I had the same witch, and I sold her. I got her for $60 off of Facebook Marketplace, and sold her for $100 to a woman over in Illinois. Later in October, I saw that the same woman had her listed for $175. The post has since been removed, but I feel that it might reappear again around October. Hopefully, I can get it back from her if she still has it. The witch worked flawlessly, except for for a split gear in the neck, which is common for most Gemmy life sizes.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

ghostbust99 said:


> I’m not too sure if Lowe’s will sell her. I’m pretty sure someone told me there weren’t enough plugs at the expo so none of the Gemmy lifesizes there were turned on including Jason.
> 
> We do know what Jason does however. I think going by the images of her, the witch most likely had head movement and her eyes and spell book lit up. The face looks like hard plastic and not latex.
> 
> I do hope someone ends up selling her as witches are my favorite monster and I love witch props in general (the original Gemmy cauldron Witch has been my favorite prop since she came out).


I can see her being sold at Home Depot or At Home, but At Home generally steers towards Seasonal Visions.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

I spoke to the person that filmed the J.Marcus booth at the Expo and they told me that they would try to find information on the witch.


----------



## DarthRevanAvner (May 9, 2020)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> I spoke to the person that filmed the J.Marcus booth at the Expo and they told me that they would try to find information on the witch.


That's on the 2014 witch right? And thanks again.


----------



## Absolutely Obsessed (Jan 23, 2020)

At last... People who share my views! 

I'm not going to quote everyone here that made a great and valid point as it would make the post look a mess... But needless to say, thank you.. I'm glad I'm not the only one that agrees and thinks props these days are absolute trash.. Now I don't know why a once successful company like Gemmy would be "bullied" but clearly they have been. The question is, by who?? Surely you take your designs to the manufacturer and they put it out there, they don't usually say, that's no good, it's amazing quality and lifelike... Come back with something cheap, nasty, flimsy and that doesn't appeal.. Where's the mentality in that? Or the potential profit margin? I'd always sooner buy an outstanding $500 prop than a cheap, pathetic $300 one.. No contest. For the true Halloween fans, the ones that demand quality, and for me, realism.. Money won't matter, we'll always pay the extra to get what we want even if it's more expensive. People will always favour quality. 

Now if anyone from Gemmy is reading this, take notice.. Stop being bullied, cut ties with those people if you have to and get some respect and vision back, go back to the classic way of creating things, proper quality items, and give us some hope for the future of props, because as they are, I'll never buy another one again..


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

The Witch has been canceled.


----------



## DarthRevanAvner (May 9, 2020)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> The Witch has been canceled.


Which witch?


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

DarthRevanAvner said:


> Which witch?


The one from the Halloween Expo.


----------



## DarthRevanAvner (May 9, 2020)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> The one from the Halloween Expo.


Ok, so is Gemmy just going to cancel their Halloween line up this year


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

DarthRevanAvner said:


> Ok, so is Gemmy just going to cancel their Halloween line up this year


I don't think so, just the witch and Jason. Though, I can honestly see the clown, scarecrow, and the pumpkin man getting cancelled too.


----------



## DarthRevanAvner (May 9, 2020)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> I don't think so, just the witch and Jason. Though, I can honestly see the clown, scarecrow, and the pumpkin man getting cancelled too.


The thing that confuses me is why Gemmy would make a pumpkin man that had as song from nightmare before Christmas and it's not a licensed prop. They already have Jack they could remake him with that song added


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

DarthRevanAvner said:


> The thing that confuses me is why Gemmy would make a pumpkin man that had as song from nightmare before Christmas and it's not a licensed prop. They already have Jack they could remake him with that song added


I'm not sure, but it reminds me back in 2017 when Slim Stalky(Gemmy's answer to Slender Man.)was leaked online. What I found interesting is that both he and Jack share the same hands.

Anyway, my theory is that Spirit Halloween commissioned Gemmy to make a life size Jack, dressed in his "Sandy Claws" outfit, but the pumpkin man was leaked as while the actual life size is kept under wraps. Spirit is very protective of their animatronics. If memory serves me correctly, someone in the Gemmy community was threatened with legal action by Spirit for leaking their props too early.

Back to the pumpkin man, it seems that the Nightmare Before Christmas audio was chosen at random, but I don't know.


----------



## DarthRevanAvner (May 9, 2020)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> I'm not sure, but it reminds me back in 2017 when Slim Stalky(Gemmy's answer to Slender Man.)was leaked online. What I found interesting is that both he and Jack share the same hands.
> 
> Anyway, my theory is that Spirit Halloween commissioned Gemmy to make a life size Jack, dressed in his "Sandy Claws" outfit, but the pumpkin man was leaked as while the actual life size is kept under wraps. Spirit is very protective of their animatronics. If memory serves me correctly, someone in the Gemmy community was threatened with legal action by Spirit for leaking their props too early.
> 
> Back to the pumpkin man, it seems that the Nightmare Before Christmas audio was chosen at random, but I don't know.


I'm pretty sure slim stalky was turned into the Jack animatronic


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I feel like so many of these companies just don't get it. I also think a lot of these props are more for the "normals" than a lot of us (outside of those who collect certain lines like Michael Meyers or Freddie, etc.).

They steal the ideas from people here & elsewhere & then kinda make it worse.

Though I still don't understand how do you make a licensed figure of Jack Skellington dressed as Jack not Santa & make more than 75% of the dialogue that the prop "speaks" be about Christmas. If you want him to speak Christmas dialogue dress him in the Santa suit & put him out at Christmas.

"Jack's Lament" or spoken any of the dialogue that had to do with Halloween would've been better. Or just any non-Christmas related dialogue would do. 

I mean really Mass Produced Chinese Prop Compaines, you can google the script online fercrapssake!





The Nightmare Before Christmas Script - transcript from the screenplay and/or Tim Burton movie


The Nightmare Before Christmas Script taken from a transcript of the screenplay and/or the Tim Burton movie



www.script-o-rama.com


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

RCIAG said:


> I feel like so many of these companies just don't get it. I also think a lot of these props are more for the "normals" than a lot of us (outside of those who collect certain lines like Michael Meyers or Freddie, etc.).
> 
> They steal the ideas from people here & elsewhere & then kinda make it worse.
> 
> ...


I feel that the Gemmy community is partially to blame for the current state of things. Most people in the Gemmy community are younger, so they seem to either buy on impulse, or will buy things to receive online praise from others. Even when Gemmy's quality dips, people will still buy from them, because it's Gemmy. Essentially, it's brand loyalty, even though the quality has sunk so low.

Another thing in the Gemmy community is how outrageously overpriced things are. Currently, there's a Grave Raver online and the bid is at least $12,000, it's insane. There's this person who I can't stand. He goes around the country, buying up props and inflatables en masse, and turns around and sells them for five times the original price. He claims that he does it to, "help collectors", but he's hoarding up items and marking up the price, because he knows people are desperate enough to pay that much. He doesn't care about the collectors, he's just in it for the money. And what upsets me is that he's so smug about it.

I don't mean to off on a tangent, but it's people who hoard and price-gouge, and people who don't hold Gemmy accountable for their dip in quality, who're partially responsible for the current state of Gemmy, and it's only going to get worse.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I totally understand collecting, but $12,000 for a mass-produced-in-China prop is crazy & anyone that would pay a price like that could buy several, well built, well warrantied product from a company like Dimensions that will last not only for the entire month of October but will continue to work well for years. And when it dies you can probably call them & they'll help you fix it or they'll fix it for you.

The entire community needs to boycott this person & never buy anything from them until he stops this shenanigans. Bet his garage is full of toilet paper & stupid props now.

 It cheeses me off too & I'm not even a person that collects this stuff!


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

I don’t think the pumpkin man is actually Gemmy but rather some sort of Sunstar hybrid.
Also the person selling the grave raver on eBay is a different person than the the prop selling guy.

I’ve always enjoyed Gemmy but I do realize their dip in quality (I bought one of those new floating ghosts a couple years ago but returned it because you hear the awful gear noises more than the soundtrack).

There are things they have come out with in recent years that I have liked and bought but I don’t go around buying up everything in site just because they made it. In fact I own way more of their older items than newer ones.

Anyways enjoy this meme I made


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> I feel that the Gemmy community is partially to blame for the current state of things. Most people in the Gemmy community are younger, so they seem to either buy on impulse, or will buy things to receive online praise from others. Even when Gemmy's quality dips, people will still buy from them, because it's Gemmy. Essentially, it's brand loyalty, even though the quality has sunk so low.
> 
> Another thing in the Gemmy community is how outrageously overpriced things are. Currently, there's a Grave Raver online and the bid is at least $12,000, it's insane. There's this person who I can't stand. He goes around the country, buying up props and inflatables en masse, and turns around and sells them for five times the original price. He claims that he does it to, "help collectors", but he's hoarding up items and marking up the price, because he knows people are desperate enough to pay that much. He doesn't care about the collectors, he's just in it for the money. And what upsets me is that he's so smug about it.
> 
> I don't mean to off on a tangent, but it's people who hoard and price-gouge, and people who don't hold Gemmy accountable for their dip in quality, who're partially responsible for the current state of Gemmy, and it's only going to get worse.


Yeah, it's really unfortunate, there's a lot of older items I want but I'll never be able to get them because of the greedy scalpers on eBay. What's even sadder is that I'll probably never see one in person either. The only way I'll get my hands on one is if Gemmy decides to bring back the older ones with the exact same quality (which will probably never happen in this decade).


----------



## DarthRevanAvner (May 9, 2020)

CGI Michael Myers said:


> Yeah, it's really unfortunate, there's a lot of older items I want but I'll never be able to get them because of the greedy scalpers on eBay. What's even sadder is that I'll probably never see one in person either. The only way I'll get my hands on one is if Gemmy decides to bring back the older ones with the exact same quality (which will probably never happen in this decade).


That's what I'm hoping for because I loved the witch from 2013-2014


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

DarthRevanAvner said:


> That's what I'm hoping for because I loved the witch from 2013-2014


Yeah, I like their older witches, I want one but people on eBay over-price them claiming that they are "Rare" even though they were sold at every store at the time (If I would guess then I would say they probably produced around 20,000 maybe even more). Honestly, a fair price for them would be around $200-$300 depending on the condition but I don't even think you can find one on eBay for that cheap.


----------



## DarthRevanAvner (May 9, 2020)

CGI Michael Myers said:


> Yeah, I like their older witches, I want one but people on eBay over-price them claiming that they are "Rare" even though they were sold at every store at the time (If I would guess then I would say they probably produced around 20,000 maybe even more). Honestly, a fair price for them would be around $200-$300 depending on the condition but I don't even think you can find one on eBay for that cheap.


It's unfortunate the people sell these items for such a high price


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> I'm not sure, but it reminds me back in 2017 when Slim Stalky(Gemmy's answer to Slender Man.)was leaked online. What I found interesting is that both he and Jack share the same hands.
> 
> Anyway, my theory is that Spirit Halloween commissioned Gemmy to make a life size Jack, dressed in his "Sandy Claws" outfit, but the pumpkin man was leaked as while the actual life size is kept under wraps. Spirit is very protective of their animatronics. If memory serves me correctly, someone in the Gemmy community was threatened with legal action by Spirit for leaking their props too early.
> 
> Back to the pumpkin man, it seems that the Nightmare Before Christmas audio was chosen at random, but I don't know.


I think the NBC audio is just a place-holder. He may have different audio if he even ends up being sold.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

CGI Michael Myers said:


> Yeah, I like their older witches, I want one but people on eBay over-price them claiming that they are "Rare" even though they were sold at every store at the time (If I would guess then I would say they probably produced around 20,000 maybe even more). Honestly, a fair price for them would be around $200-$300 depending on the condition but I don't even think you can find one on eBay for that cheap.


I am just speculating. but I think 20,000 is way high, perhaps by an order of magnitude, but at least by 4 or 5x.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

Restless Acres said:


> I am just speculating. but I think 20,000 is way high, perhaps by an order of magnitude, but at least by 4 or 5x.


Yeah, I wasn't really sure. But I think a lot was made since she was sold on every Halloween website and at every Halloween store. I'm talking about the Cauldron Witch by the way (I should have probably stated that in my other comments).


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

CGI Michael Myers said:


> Yeah, I wasn't really sure. But I think a lot was made since she was sold on every Halloween website and at every Halloween store. I'm talking about the Cauldron Witch by the way (I should have probably stated that in my other comments).


Plus there’s like 7 or 8 different versions of her that were sold from 2007-2013.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

This is Gemmy's Micheal Myers. This was recently added to J.Marcus' website.


----------



## DarthRevanAvner (May 9, 2020)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> This is Gemmy's Micheal Myers. This was recently added to J.Marcus' website.
> View attachment 730201


Oh dear it's probably going to be as good as the horror ones last year


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> This is Gemmy's Micheal Myers. This was recently added to J.Marcus' website.
> View attachment 730201


It doesn't look bad. Looks better than the 2018 Spirit Halloween one. But I don't like his coveralls. The blue looks too bright. I'm hoping he has just as much animation as the old one.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

DarthRevanAvner said:


> Oh dear it's probably going to be as good as the horror ones last year


I hope he is. I bought Gemmy's Pennywise last year and the quality is terrible. Mostly everything is broken on mine. The only things that work fully are the audio and the head movement.


----------



## DarthRevanAvner (May 9, 2020)

CGI Michael Myers said:


> I hope he is. I bought Gemmy's Pennywise last year and the quality is terrible. Mostly everything is broken on mine. The only things that work fully are the audio and the head movement.


That was sarcasm to be honest. The horror props that they released last year weren't that good in my opinion


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

DarthRevanAvner said:


> That was sarcasm to be honest. The horror props that they released last year weren't that good in my opinion


Yeah, I agree.


----------



## DarthRevanAvner (May 9, 2020)

CGI Michael Myers said:


> Yeah, I agree.


I think it was bettlejuice were the head just spun around. And the rest stayed still. That's not worth however much it was.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

IMO, Gemmy's Michael is not horrible. It could have been much, much better though. The detailing on the mask could have been a lot better. His eyes as well. I'm sure they will not look to good on the released one, similar to the Freddy. I'm sure he will have very little animation. If he moves his head and arm, I will give Gemmy props for that. But I only suspect arm movement. His coveralls are too too bright and need to be darker. His hands either need more blood or more detail on them. They look unrealistic, the skin is too solid of a color. It looks plasticy and not like skin. The hair is also not the best, but not too bad. I hope at least the costume and some minor details get fixed on the released one.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

It can be considered a "step-up," but in reality, it isn't (at least not completely).


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

Also, according to Jmarcus, he is $165. Pretty decent price for him. But I expect one movement. A head turning animation would be a pleasant surprise, but I highly doubt it.

The annoying thing is that the newer, cheap items are the only things that collectors can get. So much of the old stuff is overpriced on eBay, marketplace, etc. People can't experience the old stuff anymore, and greedy companies like Gemmy take advantage over it. Sad time we are living in.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

I would expect two movements. All the new horror characters have two except Beetlejuice.

I actually like Michael tbh. It looks miles better than the garbage cartoonish Spirit one from a couple years ago that looked like it walked straight out of a Scooby Doo episode.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

He is one of Gemmy's best looking modern lifesizes, but he has many flaws that I hope get fixed with the released one. But sadly, they will probably only get worse. 
He looks decent for a new lifesize, but is not something we should praise. It's another Gemmy item that is, well, a modern item. I may purchase it since it seems like it'd be decently well priced, but I don't know. I like him better than the other horror characters mainly because I love the character (he's my favorite horror character).


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

Something as simple as a darker costume makes it look so much better.
Quick photoshop I did:


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Yeah...


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

Yeah, the Spirit one... well... sucked. The gemmy one is better, but the Spirit one got the color right. Still, I prefer the Gemmy one.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

Until the Gemmy one's costume is fixed and I know he has 2 animations, there is not yet a "confirmed" purchase.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

The Spirit one looks like they thought the mask was his face. Like it looks they molded it as his face instead of a mask, plus they colored his hands the same color.

I’m highly speculative the Gemmy one has eye movement which would look awesome. They haven’t done that since the 2017 Black Widow at Lowe’s.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

I don't know if the Gemmy one has eye movement, they could very well be part of the head, but I don't know for sure. It would make some sense as they were going to do it for Jason.


----------



## grimgrinningghosts (Jun 8, 2019)

Thanks for posting all of the information on the Gemmy props. The first thing I thought of when I watched the first video is, wow, there are Haunters on the Halloween Forum producing a lot better quality than the mass marketed props. That's a tribute to all the hard work and creative genius, not to mention electrical, animatronics, engineering, art, etc. Stuff I'm sure I'll never master or even come close. 👻


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

Email response about the functionality of the lifesize Grinch and the Michael Myers:

"Currently, we do not have video on these two products. Hopefully, we will have something in the next month or so.

Mike Myers is schedule to be available in mid-August. Grinch not until mid-October.

Thanks for your inquiry."

This tells us when they will be available and when the videos should arrive. Last year, we got footage on May 31. Hoping for the same this year.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

So is Michael going to be released because I have a bad feeling that they are going to cancel it?


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

He is being released. He is a placeholder for Jason.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

grimgrinningghosts said:


> Thanks for posting all of the information on the Gemmy props. The first thing I thought of when I watched the first video is, wow, there are Haunters on the Halloween Forum producing a lot better quality than the mass marketed props. That's a tribute to all the hard work and creative genius, not to mention electrical, animatronics, engineering, art, etc. Stuff I'm sure I'll never master or even come close. 👻


Yeah well, we collect the "mass marketed" stuff we don't only use it for Halloween since some of it will become hard to find in the future which will make it collectible. And the stuff may not be as good as some other things that "Haunters" make but there are also people out there who don't have the skills or time to make things these "Haunter" are making. So that's why some of us buy this stuff.


----------



## Shorty (Aug 29, 2019)

That mask does look better than the Spirit one, I ended up throwing my Myers mask over mine to make him look a little better


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

THIS is how he should have looked. (This is a photoshop I just made.) I would've been sold if he had a design like this.










But this?










Try again, Gemmy.


----------



## Absolutely Obsessed (Jan 23, 2020)

CGI Michael Myers said:


> Yeah, it's really unfortunate, there's a lot of older items I want but I'll never be able to get them because of the greedy scalpers on eBay. What's even sadder is that I'll probably never see one in person either. The only way I'll get my hands on one is if Gemmy decides to bring back the older ones with the exact same quality (which will probably never happen in this decade).


Exactly.. That's me to a tee.. I'm glad I'm not the only one that seems to feel like they're getting ripped off when they look at something classed as "rare" when it's not really. The greedy ones on ebay only use that term because 1, they think it gives them carte blanche to charge what they like, and 2, without that word, they wouldn't be able to.. So it's a win win for them, sucks big time for us.. 
I have a couple of wanted ads on here that are aimed at classics, I doubt I'll find anyone willing to part with them though, haven't so far, as us "proper" collectors don't tend to let go when we get them. So unfortunately, that leaves ebay as the only option..
I too hope that at some point Gemmy will see where they've gone wrong and re-release the classics. But that will never happen. We can live in hope though.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

This is pretty good. Gives me 2013 vibes.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

Well, Gemmy's going to fix Mike. Intrigued as to how this is going to look.
"Gemmy pulled the item. The photo was incorrect."

From an email to Jmarcus.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Gemmy has fixed things before release in the past so there’s a good chance they listened to us and saw the great photoshop.

Here’s a good example:








The original version of their H20 Myers had the previous Rob Zombie version’s head and weird lighted eyes. After several revisions it became the version that was finally released at Spirit Halloween in 2010.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

Yep. This one was great.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

"I think we were given the wrong version of the product. We hope to have the final version soon.
I’m happy to send you an email letting you know when we get updates.
I saw your Instagram post. Very nice."
Well, new Michael is confirmed!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

A few new inflatables


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

As much as I like some of the new inflatables, I hate how they use they LED lights and the small fans.

I want to know how the car buddy witch and clown will work.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

Here's the witch.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> As much as I like some of the new inflatables, I hate how they use they LED lights and the small fans.
> 
> I want to know how the car buddy witch and clown will work.


They will come with a 12 volt cigarette lighter plug from what I understand


----------



## DarthRevanAvner (May 9, 2020)

I actually found on Lowes website that the new werewolf is already on it


----------



## DarthRevanAvner (May 9, 2020)

DarthRevanAvner said:


> I actually found on Lowes website that the new werewolf is already on it
> View attachment 730343


If you don't think this is true you can look at Halloween animatronics and it should be there


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Yes we know, it’s been on there since early May.


----------



## DarthRevanAvner (May 9, 2020)

ghostbust99 said:


> Yes we know, it’s been on there since early May.


Then I'm late and a idiot


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Man... how low standards and expectations have fallen for Gemmy. I'm late to the party in this thread, but that Michael Myers is awful, even with a darker coverall. (Good job with Photoshop btw, sincerely) Gemmy no longer deserves brand loyalty. If they produce a decent prop, great! Until then, I'm not buying stuff from Spirit or other stores that are just the "_best produced for *that* year_", but still awful. I'd rather spend my money on Distortions props. Even their static props are light years better than Gemmy junk these days. After all, Gemmy props eventually become static props. Wouldn't you rather save for two years and buy a fantastic looking prop for $400, than to buy a piece of junk for $200? This is coming from a guy who has tons of vintage life-size Gemmy props, and they're great. Some are now static, but they're still better than what they've been making for the last 7 years give or take. 

Wouldn't you prefer these to Gemmy's current offerings? They're static, but fantastic!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have a lot of gemmy products and none of them was bought in the last 7 years. Except jack Skellington . He I bought last year and it showed me how much their products have changed and not for the better.
As with any business you have to nurture it ... doesn’t seem like the granddaddy of Halloween props is wanting to do that. They are looking for cheap and repetitive. I know competition is tough but for me I would rather pay more for a good product .maybe gemmy needs to ditch the box stores and offer their products on their own store front.


----------



## Absolutely Obsessed (Jan 23, 2020)

halloween71 said:


> I have a lot of gemmy products and none of them was bought in the last 7 years. Except jack Skellington . He I bought last year and it showed me how much their products have changed and not for the better.
> As with any business you have to nurture it ... doesn’t seem like the granddaddy of Halloween props is wanting to do that. They are looking for cheap and repetitive. I know competition is tough but for me I would rather pay more for a good product .maybe gemmy needs to ditch the box stores and offer their products on their own store front.


Exactly! Excellently put. I put practically an identical statement on another post.  

I think it's a shame that a company that started out with so much to offer, now seems to have so little to offer. I hope they come to their senses soon or they may well end up going past the point of no return.. If they've any hope of redeeming themselves and staying a key player in the marketplace, they need to offer originality, go back to the way they used to do things and produce original ideas, not repetitive tat.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

Not trying to go off on a tangent, but I've nearly had it with the Gemmy community. They can be so hateful, and they're secretive.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> Not trying to go off on a tangent, but I've nearly had it with the Gemmy community. They can be so hateful, and they're secretive.


?


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> Not trying to go off on a tangent, but I've nearly had it with the Gemmy community. They can be so hateful, and they're secretive.


Not everyone. Just a select few. You just have to search beyond the hills to find the gold.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I keep seeing new photos of props/inflatables on wayfair.com if anyone’s interested. The same thing happened last year too. Here’s some pictures


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> There's this person who I can't stand. He goes around the country, buying up props and inflatables en masse, and turns around and sells them for five times the original price. He claims that he does it to, "help collectors", but he's hoarding up items and marking up the price, because he knows people are desperate enough to pay that much. He doesn't care about the collectors, he's just in it for the money. And what upsets me is that he's so smug about it.





ghostbust99 said:


> Also the person selling the grave raver on eBay is a different person than the the prop selling guy.


@Midwest_Mystical and @ghostbust99 - Who is the "prop selling guy"? I'd like to know who to avoid. Thanks!!


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

halloween71 said:


> I have a lot of gemmy products and none of them was bought in the last 7 years. Except jack Skellington . He I bought last year and it showed me how much their products have changed and not for the better.
> As with any business you have to nurture it ... doesn’t seem like the granddaddy of Halloween props is wanting to do that. They are looking for cheap and repetitive. I know competition is tough but for me I would rather pay more for a good product .maybe gemmy needs to ditch the box stores and offer their products on their own store front.


As a Gemmy collector/enthusiast, I would 100% support Gemmy creating an online independent web-store. Gemmy would still sell to retailers, but then Gemmy could produce sought-after items like Grave Ravers and improved life-sizes on their website, at a higher cost that is fair to both Gemmy and the consumer. Gemmy at one point did have an 'Add to Cart' button on their website, with a full checkout page, but it was removed and nothing ordered was ever shipped (as everything was priced at $0.00).

Hopefully Gemmy either improves their retail product or creates a whole new online market for high-quality Gemmy products that we know and love.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Skullkrane said:


> As a Gemmy collector/enthusiast, I would 100% support Gemmy creating an online independent web-store. Gemmy would still sell to retailers, but then Gemmy could produce sought-after items like Grave Ravers and improved life-sizes on their website, at a higher cost that is fair to both Gemmy and the consumer. Gemmy at one point did have an 'Add to Cart' button on their website, with a full checkout page, but it was removed and nothing ordered was ever shipped (as everything was priced at $0.00).
> 
> Hopefully Gemmy either improves their retail product or creates a whole new online market for high-quality Gemmy products that we know and love.


I believe I recall reading on the forum here years ago (around 2008-11) that Gemmy actually sold through Amazon at one point.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

The quality of older retail props is not returning. There's just been a seismic change over the last 15 or so years on what items like this cost to produce in China and ship. So that they come in at a price point acceptable to retail customers the quality has to be relatively low. Halloween nut jobs like me (and you, prolly) are not numerous enough to force the Gemmy's and Tekky's etc to produce items that cost more (with better quality) as they would sell so few. It's easy for us to lose sight of the fact that a $60 Halloween prop purchase is, to the vast majority of people, an insanely high amount to spend on a Halloween prop. It's not that they can't afford it, that's just not something that they are gonna buy.


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

Restless Acres said:


> The quality of older retail props is not returning. There's just been a seismic change over the last 15 or so years on what items like this cost to produce in China and ship. So that they come in at a price point acceptable to retail customers the quality has to be relatively low. Halloween nut jobs like me (and you, prolly) are not numerous enough to force the Gemmy's and Tekky's etc to produce items that cost more (with better quality) as they would sell so few. It's easy for us to lose sight of the fact that a $60 Halloween prop purchase is, to the vast majority of people, an insanely high amount to spend on a Halloween prop. It's not that they can't afford it, that's just not something that they are gonna buy.


I understand completely. One of the biggest factors is shipping the old characters, but why should Gemmy stop producing good quality items to the side? I think it would be a great opportunity to produce 1,000 remakes of the original characters and sell them at high cost. Those characters still would only cost Gemmy about $80 landed in the United States on the higher end, and they could sell them at $499.00 a piece with no problems if they are of the quality we have seen from Gemmy in the years past.


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Restless Acres said:


> The quality of older retail props is not returning. There's just been a seismic change over the last 15 or so years on what items like this cost to produce in China and ship. So that they come in at a price point acceptable to retail customers the quality has to be relatively low. Halloween nut jobs like me (and you, prolly) are not numerous enough to force the Gemmy's and Tekky's etc to produce items that cost more (with better quality) as they would sell so few. It's easy for us to lose sight of the fact that a $60 Halloween prop purchase is, to the vast majority of people, an insanely high amount to spend on a Halloween prop. It's not that they can't afford it, that's just not something that they are gonna buy.


So true! It's why I've turned to other manufacturers like Distortions Unlimited and Midnight Studios FX. They're sooo much better, and mechanically dependable.



Skullkrane said:


> I understand completely. One of the biggest factors is shipping the old characters, but why should Gemmy stop producing good quality items to the side? I think it would be a great opportunity to produce 1,000 remakes of the original characters and sell them at high cost. Those characters still would only cost Gemmy about $80 landed in the United States on the higher end, and they could sell them at $499.00 a piece with no problems if they are of the quality we have seen from Gemmy in the years past.


This makes sense, but won't happen. It's just not how companies think. I'm sure they're oblivious to the going rate for these vintage props in the secondary market. Personally, I'm not willing to pay $500 for an inferior Gemmy when you can get a superior Distortions prop for about the same.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Restless Acres said:


> The quality of older retail props is not returning. There's just been a seismic change over the last 15 or so years on what items like this cost to produce in China and ship. So that they come in at a price point acceptable to retail customers the quality has to be relatively low. Halloween nut jobs like me (and you, prolly) are not numerous enough to force the Gemmy's and Tekky's etc to produce items that cost more (with better quality) as they would sell so few. It's easy for us to lose sight of the fact that a $60 Halloween prop purchase is, to the vast majority of people, an insanely high amount to spend on a Halloween prop. It's not that they can't afford it, that's just not something that they are gonna buy.


I would make a suggestion that they should do small runs of higher quality or limited edition props which would obviously cost more, but then that would make it even more obvious what complete pieces of junk their stuff actually is. Sort of the same effect if you put something from IKEA next to an actual quality piece of furniture.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

I remember back in 2011 when they still really listened to their fans, they brought Dr. Shivers back exclusively sold through Grandin Road. This was one of the last years they were still making the collapsing life sizes. 

Since he was an exclusive I would guess that they made him in much more limited numbers than his original run from 2006-2008.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

Four days ago on Facebook, someone had uploaded a video of a new Gemmy life size, only to quickly delete it. The life size was a remake of the life size mummy. It was pole based and had red eyes.

Also, I saw on the Gemmy Wiki something about the Wicked Witch of the West returning this year.

Does anyone have more information about these two?


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> Four days ago on Facebook, someone had uploaded a video of a new Gemmy life size, only to quickly delete it. The life size was a remake of the life size mummy. It was pole based and had red eyes.
> 
> Also, I saw on the Gemmy Wiki something about the Wicked Witch of the West returning this year.
> 
> Does anyone have more information about these two?


The mummy is a photoshop concept and was made by @JTAHaunts 

The Wicked Witch rumor is just a troll who has since been banned from the wiki.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

ghostbust99 said:


> The mummy is a photoshop concept and was made by @JTAHaunts
> 
> The Wicked Witch rumor is just a troll who has since been banned from the wiki.


Thank you. The mummy was so convincing, I thought it was real.

Do you know if Gemmy will make a life size this year for Spirit, or no?

Also, how many prototype life sizes does Gemmy make for a season, and how many of them end up in production?


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> Thank you. The mummy was so convincing, I thought it was real.
> 
> Do you know if Gemmy will make a life size this year for Spirit, or no?
> 
> Also, how many prototype life sizes does Gemmy make for a season, and how many of them end up in production?


It really depends honestly regarding the prototypes. It’s possible Spirit may have picked up the new Gemmy Michael Myers since he’s gone from Jmarcus and supposedly getting fixed. Just speculation/wishful thinking though.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

ghostbust99 said:


> It really depends honestly regarding the prototypes. It’s possible Spirit may have picked up the new Gemmy Michael Myers since he’s gone from Jmarcus and supposedly getting fixed. Just speculation/wishful thinking though.


What's being changed on Micheal, his color scheme?


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> What's being changed on Micheal, his color scheme?


It’s unknown yet but most likely his suit color and face details/paint. All that’s been said about it is that “Gemmy pulled the image as it is not final”.


----------



## Absolutely Obsessed (Jan 23, 2020)

Restless Acres said:


> The quality of older retail props is not returning. There's just been a seismic change over the last 15 or so years on what items like this cost to produce in China and ship. So that they come in at a price point acceptable to retail customers the quality has to be relatively low. Halloween nut jobs like me (and you, prolly) are not numerous enough to force the Gemmy's and Tekky's etc to produce items that cost more (with better quality) as they would sell so few. It's easy for us to lose sight of the fact that a $60 Halloween prop purchase is, to the vast majority of people, an insanely high amount to spend on a Halloween prop. It's not that they can't afford it, that's just not something that they are gonna buy.





Skullkrane said:


> I understand completely. One of the biggest factors is shipping the old characters, but why should Gemmy stop producing good quality items to the side? I think it would be a great opportunity to produce 1,000 remakes of the original characters and sell them at high cost. Those characters still would only cost Gemmy about $80 landed in the United States on the higher end, and they could sell them at $499.00 a piece with no problems if they are of the quality we have seen from Gemmy in the years past.





The Joker said:


> So true! It's why I've turned to other manufacturers like Distortions Unlimited and Midnight Studios FX. They're sooo much better, and mechanically dependable.
> 
> 
> This makes sense, but won't happen. It's just not how companies think. I'm sure they're oblivious to the going rate for these vintage props in the secondary market. Personally, I'm not willing to pay $500 for an inferior Gemmy when you can get a superior Distortions prop for about the same.





bobby2003 said:


> I would make a suggestion that they should do small runs of higher quality or limited edition props which would obviously cost more, but then that would make it even more obvious what complete pieces of junk their stuff actually is. Sort of the same effect if you put something from IKEA next to an actual quality piece of furniture.


All absolute fantastic points. Spot on! All of which I think myself.. 

They need a sideline market for true collectors, end of. Those people who actually don't mind paying $400/500 for a retired original prop. They could structure some kind of pre-paid and built to order section, kinda like Distortions. That way they aren't losing out by people cancelling orders. They must still have parts accessible and tooling options to go at a moments notice. They'd make more revenue doing this. They could still sell the new props alongside by leaving the regular section open to those that don't take Halloween seriously or want to spend much and everyone's happy.. I think that's a great idea. I see it as a win win for everyone. There must be lurkers on here who have worked, or currently work for Gemmy but don't say so, that could take this info back and help them see the value and demand for secondhand older props. I really wish someone with some clout would read this forum and see what potential is out there.


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Absolutely Obsessed said:


> All absolute fantastic points. Spot on! All of which I think myself..
> 
> They need a sideline market for true collectors, end of. Those people who actually don't mind paying $400/500 for a retired original prop. They could structure some kind of pre-paid and built to order section, kinda like Distortions. That way they aren't losing out by people cancelling orders. They must still have parts accessible and tooling options to go at a moments notice. They'd make more revenue doing this. They could still sell the new props alongside by leaving the regular section open to those that don't take Halloween seriously or want to spend much and everyone's happy.. I think that's a great idea. I see it as a win win for everyone. There must be lurkers on here who have worked, or currently work for Gemmy but don't say so, that could take this info back and help them see the value and demand for secondhand older props. I really wish someone with some clout would read this forum and see what potential is out there.


My heart wishes something like this would happen, but the reality (sorry for the rain) is that Gemmy would run into licensing issues. I don't think that they get the license to make a character, and then produce it which Spirit then decides to buy and sell. This is a guess, but I believe it's the reverse. Spirit acquires the licenses and commissions Gemmy to create a product. Again, I could be wrong about that, but all the licensed products went to Spirit, while the unlicensed ones like Dr. Shivers, the Monster, butlers went to other retailers. Gemmy could create more creative things of great quality, and add $50 or even $100 to the price of each one because of increased cost and shipping, but I'm assuming that the margin from that was just smaller than it is on inflatables due to all the moving parts, etc. It's sad. There's definitely a market for it, but they're manufacturers, not retailers. Selling retail is a different business model, and most manufacturing companies don't do that. 

Again, I've made a lot of assumptions here, but it just seems to be how their business model which is not selling to end-users.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Well.. um.. this monstrosity was just unleashed 🤢
Gemmy Airblown Inflatable Living Projection Old Man Head


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

ghostbust99 said:


> Well.. um.. this monstrosity was just unleashed 🤢
> Gemmy Airblown Inflatable Living Projection Old Man Head


It reminds me of Graves. I'm surprised that Gemmy is doing more with Living Projections, I thought they did poorly last year.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

ghostbust99 said:


> Well.. um.. this monstrosity was just unleashed 🤢
> Gemmy Airblown Inflatable Living Projection Old Man Head


Apparently it talks, so I'm guessing one of it's phrases is something completely lame, and unoriginal, like "Hey you kids, get off my lawn".


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> It reminds me of Graves. I'm surprised that Gemmy is doing more with Living Projections, I thought they did poorly last year.


They still sold a bunch I bought most of the different versions, audio quality is terrible but there different at least.
I got every single one 75 percent off btw. I’m hoping for a ghostbusters version honestly.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

ghostbust99 said:


> Well.. um.. this monstrosity was just unleashed 🤢
> Gemmy Airblown Inflatable Living Projection Old Man Head


Hahaha, he kind of looks like a downgraded inflatable version of Candy Creep.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

We may be seeing the redesigned Michael Myers by next week. Photos should be ready by then but the video might be delayed.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Matt12378 said:


> They still sold a bunch I bought most of the different versions, audio quality is terrible but there different at least.
> I got every single one 75 percent off btw. I’m hoping for a ghostbusters version honestly.


There’s also a Canadian Exclusive version and several Christmas versions btw. You can also hook them up to an external speaker to increase the sound. 








(Canadian Version)

The only other new Halloween one this year so far is a Jack Skellington with globe.









Gemmy has the Ghostbusters license so I’m sure that version should eventually happen.

View all the versions here:








Living Projection Airblown Inflatables


The Living Projection Airblown Inflatables are a series of inflatables made in 2019-2020 that come with a projector used to project various video clips on the inflatible included. There are Halloween and Christmas variants. The projectors come with a remote and an external speaker option...




gemmy.fandom.com


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

ghostbust99 said:


> There’s also a Canadian Exclusive version and several Christmas versions btw. You can also hook them up to an external speaker to increase the sound.
> View attachment 730925
> 
> (Canadian Version)
> ...


Yeah I love that jack globe! I have most of the Christmas versions a couple I didn’t like/couldn’t get because of lack of stores the best one is the national lampoon Christmas vacation one. I got that in December around 3 am on Home Depot. Must of been just sitting around I guess. I did try that external speaker output it does help a lot with audio.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

It appears they've only changed the angle in which Micheal was positioned in the photo.















He looks less bloated here, but it's still a little bit disappointing. You would have thought that they would have given him a darker jumpsuit.

Now, we need a photo of the Lowe's Witch.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> It appears they've only changed the angle in which Micheal was positioned in the photo.
> View attachment 730930
> View attachment 730931
> 
> ...


It’s still possible they might fix him. This may just be the prototype. Both Freddy and Pennywise were modified after their stock photos debuted. Just because Gemmy sent a second set of photos doesn’t necessarily mean it’s the final version.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> It appears they've only changed the angle in which Micheal was positioned in the photo.
> View attachment 730930
> View attachment 730931
> 
> ...


Meh
I mean it’s okay if that’s the final product but where’s the blood? A little bit here and there none on the face none on the blade?
I would still buy if it’s on sale below a hundred just for the heck of it But I bet it would retail for 250


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Can’t wait for Gemmy to update there site!


----------



## DarthRevanAvner (May 9, 2020)

Matt12378 said:


> Can’t wait for Gemmy to update there site!


When do they Normally do that?


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

DarthRevanAvner said:


> When do they Normally do that?


Usually late summer August or even September.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Some Gemmy inflatables at at home


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

These are new and will be sold at Spirit. Both project a moving light and the Pennywise has images.


----------



## DarthRevanAvner (May 9, 2020)

Matt12378 said:


> Some Gemmy inflatables at at home


Do we habe any pictures of the lifesizes that will be sold at lowes, besides the werewolf?


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

ghostbust99 said:


> These are new and will be sold at Spirit. Both project a moving light and the Pennywise has images.
> View attachment 732032
> 
> View attachment 732033


I have a similar it projection table top from Walmart last year are they different?


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I saw a 100 $$ black light willow tree from At home. 
It looked pretty cool in the box, I don’t have a picture.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

DarthRevanAvner said:


> Do we habe any pictures of the lifesizes that will be sold at lowes, besides the werewolf?


I don’t know but by now the Halloween forum member on the Lowe’s thread who works at Lowe’s would post what’s at Lowe’s but apparently there behind with there Halloween.


----------



## DarthRevanAvner (May 9, 2020)

Matt12378 said:


> I don’t know but by now the Halloween forum member on the Lowe’s thread who works at Lowe’s would post what’s at Lowe’s but apparently there behind with there Halloween.


I hope gemmy brings back the flying witch or cauldron witch.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

DarthRevanAvner said:


> I hope gemmy brings back the flying witch or cauldron witch.


Yeah I want the cauldron witch but if there bringing back the werewolf I bet the same witch that they had for a few years in different clothing (Hopefully) is also coming back I just hope Lowe’s has a unique 3rd animatronic at the very least.


----------



## DarthRevanAvner (May 9, 2020)

Matt12378 said:


> Yeah I want the cauldron witch but if there bringing back the werewolf I bet the same witch that they had for a few years in different clothing (Hopefully) is also coming back I just hope Lowe’s has a unique 3rd animatronic at the very least.


I kinda hope they have a 3rd variant of the 2018-1019 witch. But personally I want them to bring back the Sassy witch from 2013-2014


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

DarthRevanAvner said:


> I kinda hope they have a 3rd variant of the 2018-1019 witch. But personally I want them to bring back the Sassy witch from 2013-2014


Yeah I don’t have that witch unfortunately so I kinda do want another chance at it hahah. Yeah honestly I kind of liked the life size zultan from a few years ago.
I would like to see something like that with a different design maybe possibly a revision of the skeleton couple with the same voices but maybe in different positions/actions like waving arms or Something.


----------



## DarthRevanAvner (May 9, 2020)

Matt12378 said:


> Yeah I don’t have that witch unfortunately so I kinda do want another chance at it hahah. Yeah honestly I kind of liked the life size zultan from a few years ago.
> I would like to see something like that with a different design maybe possibly a revision of the skeleton couple with the same voices but maybe in different positions/actions like waving arms or Something.


I actually had the 2014 version of that witch, but I returned it when it was in perfect condition, I also had the Gemmy wicked witch of the west and I returned her as well. Biggest regret of my life


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

Someone on Facebook and YouTube said that Chilling Chantel from Grandin Road is Gemmy, but removed their comment from Facebook about it. Both her hands and the bottom part of her dress look similar to the Lowe's Black Widow.















There's another life size on Grandin Road's website, Evette Witch, and it looks like her hands are the same as Chantel's and Widow's. Chantel and Evette are possibly made by the same company, and if that's case, they can't be Gemmy because Evette has a circular base as opposed to most modern Gemmy life sizes. However, on Chantel's page, it says that her torso and shoulders are molded plastic, which is a characteristic of the Black Widow. Here's a close-up of Evette and her hands:


----------



## DarthRevanAvner (May 9, 2020)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> Someone on Facebook and YouTube said that Chilling Chantel from Grandin Road is Gemmy, but removed their comment from Facebook about it. Both her hands and the bottom part of her dress look similar to the Lowe's Black Widow.
> View attachment 732034
> View attachment 732035
> 
> ...


Grandin Road has some interesting props but only millionaires can afford them


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> Someone on Facebook and YouTube said that Chilling Chantel from Grandin Road is Gemmy, but removed their comment from Facebook about it. Both her hands and the bottom part of her dress look similar to the Lowe's Black Widow.
> View attachment 732034
> View attachment 732035
> 
> ...


Neither are Gemmy. They are static fancy mannequins that do nothing, only one has lighted eyes.

Gemmy does not make things like that. I see the similarities but facts rule them out. Grandin Road has had these fancy static mannequin girls with lighted eyes for years now and none have ever been Gemmy. All evidence points to them being Sunstar using the Widow molds. Sunstar has access to many Gemmy molds and audio clips.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

DarthRevanAvner said:


> I actually had the 2014 version of that witch, but I returned it when it was in perfect condition, I also had the Gemmy wicked witch of the west and I returned her as well. Biggest regret of my life


Dang that wicked witch is extremely rare that sucks ☹ I bet they will have it again eventually.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Matt12378 said:


> Dang that wicked witch is extremely rare that sucks ☹ I bet they will have it again eventually.


Not necessarily, she’s pretty common. She was made from 2012 up till 2015. The very rare versions of the Wicked Witch are the sitting one from 2000 and the broom riding version from 2014.


----------



## DarthRevanAvner (May 9, 2020)

They 


Matt12378 said:


> Dang that wicked witch is extremely rare that sucks ☹ I bet they will have it again eventually.


They had her at the At Home store for like $100 in like 2015


----------



## DarthRevanAvner (May 9, 2020)

ghostbust99 said:


> Not necessarily, she’s pretty common. She was made from 2012 up till 2015. The very rare versions of the Wicked Witch are the sitting one from 2000 and the broom riding version from 2014.


I had the regular standing one that was sold at At home in like 2015. The flying one was sold at Grandin Road I think


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

ghostbust99 said:


> Not necessarily, she’s pretty common. She was made from 2012 up till 2015. The very rare versions of the Wicked Witch are the sitting one from 2000 and the broom riding version from 2014.


I was thinking of the one from 2000.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

DarthRevanAvner said:


> They
> 
> They had her at the At Home store for like $100 in like 2015


They as in Gemmy


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Check out the Lowe’s thread every one but it looks like the skeleton couple and the werewolf are coming back so far also a couple of the same table top animatronics are also coming back. Credit goes to mr morbid btw.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

Does anyone know if the three life sizes that have been shown earlier in the year have been canceled or not? I was hoping to see the life size scarecrow and the clown on tricycle in stores.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> Does anyone know if the three life sizes that have been shown earlier in the year have been canceled or not? I was hoping to see the life size scarecrow and the clown on tricycle in stores.


They’re knockoffs from this site. Not official Gemmy items. They won’t be sold in any North American stores.
Ptit Clown | import et export en articles festifsHome > pro


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Should be any day now until Lowe’s releases everything. I’m hoping they have more then what was confirmed.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

The Gemmy Willie Rott Mummy will be available at Home Depot this year 








Home Accents Holiday 5.5 ft. Animated LED Hanging Mummy-225086 - The Home Depot


Frighten your guests with this amazing Home Accents Holiday Hanging Shaking Cocoon Willie Rott Mummy with Red Eyes. Perfect for parties and haunted houses.



www.homedepot.com


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Home Depot has the candy holders too btw.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Matt12378 said:


> Home Depot has the candy holders too btw.


Candy holders? If you’re referring to the static licensed characters holding bowls, those aren’t Gemmy.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

ghostbust99 said:


> Candy holders? If you’re referring to the static licensed characters holding bowls, those aren’t Gemmy.


No I mean the new ones you hang on the door


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Here’s the link to the bowls Gemmy Door Accessory-Candy Bowl-Whimsy Witch-G-225025 - The Home Depot 
There also on seasons inflatables


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

New Mike Myers video...
Personally, I believe he should be priced at $99.99. He is nothing more than just a reindeer motor and some sound effects.






Expect more videos today.


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

JTAHaunts said:


> New Mike Myers video...
> Personally, I believe he should be priced at $99.99. He is nothing more than just a reindeer motor and some sound effects.
> 
> 
> ...


I love the music choice, because it is different than the others, but they should have definitely added head movement and perhaps even eye movement to make him worthwhile for the price. I would wait for this Michael Myers to go on sale, or shell out the extra money to purchase a classic Gemmy model off of eBay.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

That’s not his actual audio, they forgot to add it in. Just one of Gemmy’s random background stock music tracks. It’s 99% likely he’ll have the same audio as the 2009/10 Michaels.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

Hopefully......


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Michael Myers is gonna be sold at the Home Depot in addition to seasons inflatables. Online only I think for now.


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

So going back 14 years, I remember seeing Zultan by Gemmy for sale at Party City for $150. At the time, I was still in college and didnt have much money to spend. I told myself I would wait til next year!!!! Well they only released it that one year(probably because of the curtain opening mechanic breaking on every piece, and it selling for almost double on ebay. I always kicked myself for not buying. Now 14 years later, I was surfing the Facebook market and found someone who lives just 30 minutes from me selling it for $20. A little beat up and one leg missing but man, it was like a dream come true finding this deal!!!!!


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

pumpkinpatchbook said:


> So going back 14 years, I remember seeing Zultan by Gemmy for sale at Party City for $150. At the time, I was still in college and didnt have much money to spend. I told myself I would wait til next year!!!! Well they only released it that one year(probably because of the curtain opening mechanic breaking on every piece, and it selling for almost double on ebay. I always kicked myself for not buying. Now 14 years later, I was surfing the Facebook market and found someone who lives just 30 minutes from me selling it for $20. A little beat up and one leg missing but man, it was like a dream come true finding this deal!!!!!
> View attachment 734026


Glad you were able to get a new one, I believe he was available from 2005-2007 as I recall seeing him on Buycostumes.com in 2007. I’m not exactly sure where else he was physically sold in stores however.


----------



## T_Bones2020 (Oct 12, 2017)

Absolutely Obsessed said:


> At last... People who share my views!
> 
> I'm not going to quote everyone here that made a great and valid point as it would make the post look a mess... But needless to say, thank you.. I'm glad I'm not the only one that agrees and thinks props these days are absolute trash.. Now I don't know why a once successful company like Gemmy would be "bullied" but clearly they have been. The question is, by who?? Surely you take your designs to the manufacturer and they put it out there, they don't usually say, that's no good, it's amazing quality and lifelike... Come back with something cheap, nasty, flimsy and that doesn't appeal.. Where's the mentality in that? Or the potential profit margin? I'd always sooner buy an outstanding $500 prop than a cheap, pathetic $300 one.. No contest. For the true Halloween fans, the ones that demand quality, and for me, realism.. Money won't matter, we'll always pay the extra to get what we want even if it's more expensive. People will always favour quality.
> 
> Now if anyone from Gemmy is reading this, take notice.. Stop being bullied, cut ties with those people if you have to and get some respect and vision back, go back to the classic way of creating things, proper quality items, and give us some hope for the future of props, because as they are, I'll never buy another one again..


Also remember, up until 2010 Gemmy had some of the best design talent in the industry. They have since gotten rid of ALL of them.


----------



## DarthRevanAvner (May 9, 2020)

I've just looked on Gemmy's website and they have added some inflatables.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Ace Hardware has the green Fire & Ice & the purple/orange/green dots lights for $3.99. Inflatables cheap as well. See my Ace Hardware thread on their shipping issues I've had before you order. They are tricky.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

I just can’t believe how bad it is and that it even got made, it doesn’t even play the Halloween theme, just some generic stock music. The Jason from the expo that got canceled looked miles better than this. 




I’m just gonna call it dollar store Michael from now on cause that’s the quality you’re getting


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

after seeing their boris karloff Frankenstein they should fire their sculptors


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Posted also in the Menards thread that probably doesn't get the looks as other threads so thought worth mentioning here. Was going to wait to buy the Gemmy Eye Screams light if they had any left on sale closer or after Halloween but thought "has anyone tried to project any Gemmy lights onto other objects?". Nice movement on the mouth & eyes BTW. Tried a pumpkin & works well:









Tried again on a tombstone ...heavier one, not cheap styrofoam but would probably work as well:









The purple light ended up looking blue on the tombstone but it works!!

If my JoAnn's material is not buried too deep, I might try to project onto it tonight & see if it works or not. Also gonna try it on shower curtain in my window. Would make a nice backdrop for a crypt?? Now I want the other colors. Not sure if I will wait to see if can get them cheaper or not.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

ghostbust99 said:


> I just can’t believe how bad it is and that it even got made, it doesn’t even play the Halloween theme, just some generic stock music. The Jason from the expo that got canceled looked miles better than this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would it not play the actual audio from the movie? The jack skellington I bought last year is miles better than this even the pennywise that I thought was pretty bad was better.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Also Gemmy straight up lying on their website:


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

ghostbust99 said:


> Also Gemmy straight up lying on their website:
> View attachment 735172


Not surprising at all just very disappointed in general. If it played the actual audio and was on sale for a 100 I probably would have bought it now I wouldn’t even want it unless it was dirt cheap/free.


----------

